# Incra IBox Problem



## DonJ (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm setting up my IBox jig and have been halted by a problem. After doing the 'kiss calibration' as required, I cannot get the red knob to turn clockwise (and the knob on top is untightened), or for that matter, counter clockwise either. I've read the manual several times and watched the dvd several times and it appears the two metal 'teeth' are in the same position as the dvd video, i.e., resting against one of the sides. I have a left tilting saw blade, so everything is on the left side. Has anyone else had a similar problem? Thanks.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I haven't had that issue; did you set the red knob to the "home" position before starting?
Oh, and make sure the material platform on the side with the knob has the two screws loosened.


----------



## DonJ (Sep 28, 2008)

Well, I called Incra technical this morning. They had me put a lot of pressure on the red knob in the clockwise direction, and that worked. They said it must have gotten jammed in the initial setup. So, all is good. Thanks NiteWalker for coming to my aid as well.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Glad it's working for you now.


----------

